# Time Capsule indétectable...



## Bibabelou (2 Novembre 2009)

bonjour à tous!

tout allait bien entre ma time capsule 1To et mon MBP reliés en WIFI jusqu'à ce que je décide de sécuriser mon réseau, qui, je l'avoue, ne l'était pas du tout...
bref, depuis, la TC clignote orange, elle n'est pas détectée par l'utilitaire airport ni préférences système, quand je choisis un disque de sauvagarde, TC introuvable...que ce soit en wifi ou en ethernet... 
j'ai eu beau la débrancher, la rebrancher, redémarrer le modem, réinstaller le logiciel pour TC, rien à faire, la TC reste indétectable et ne m'est donc d'aucune utilité... et toutes les données dessus sont bien sûr inaccessibles 

pouvez-vous m'aider SVP?

merci!


----------



## jmos (3 Novembre 2009)

Est ce que tu as essayé par une connexion directe Ethernet entre le Mac et la TC ?

Autre piste: dans Utiltaire Airport, si la TC n'est pas détectée quand tu la branches, essaie de créer une nouvelle configuration et de rentrer l'adresse IP de la TC ( tu dois pouvoir l'avoir en rentrant dans ta box ou ton routeur ). Vérifie que le firewall n'est pas activé pour être tranquille.

Troisième test, si rien ne marche, pourquoi ne pas créer un autre compte utilisateur standard ( pas administrateur ) et relancer le Mac. Clique sur l'icône de TM qui apparaîtra dans le dock après relance. J'ai fait cette manip lors de mon changement de carte mère pour cause de nVidia 8600 défectueuse et ça a marché. Je suis repassé ensuite sur mon compte administrateur et j'avais de nouveau accès à ma TC. J'ai viré le compte nouvellement crée aussitôt après.

Comment as tu sécurisé ton réseau, c'est peut-être aussi un truc tout con que tu as oublié de cocher ( ou qui était coché par défaut sans que tu le saches, comme un filtrage par adresse mac ).


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Décembre 2009)

je fais remonter ce fil car rien n'a fonctionné dans les trois propositions précédentes et pour l'instant, ma TC roupille dans un tiroir...
rien avec ethernet, ni en entrant l'adresse mac, utilitaire airport ne détecte rien... la TC clignote invariablement orange....

que faire de plus SVP?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> je fais remonter ce fil car rien n'a fonctionné dans les trois propositions précédentes et pour l'instant, ma TC roupille dans un tiroir...
> rien avec ethernet, ni en entrant l'adresse mac, utilitaire airport ne détecte rien... la TC clignote invariablement orange....
> 
> que faire de plus SVP?



Tu prends une petite pointe (pas obligé qu'elle soit effilée, une tige fera aussi l'affaire) et tu ré-initialise ta TC en enfonçant dans la petite cavité prévue à cet effet à l'arrière de la machine &#8212;> maintenir une dizaine de secondes.

A faire bien sûr TC branchée.

Si sans effet => SAV.


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Décembre 2009)

merci!
grâce à ce tuyau, j'ai pu réaccéder à ma TC et la reconfigurer manuellement entièrement, de plus je n'ai rien perdu de mes sauvegardes!

à ce propos, est-il possible de supprimer des anciennes sauvegardes car en quelques semaines, j'avais rempli plus de 600Go alors que mon  DD n'en fait que 200 !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2009)

Utilitaire Airport>Configuration manuelle>Disques


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Décembre 2009)

Nickel! 

par contre, détail très intéressant ou simple trompe l'oeil: je remarque que lorsque Time Machine est en sauvegarde automatique sur ma TC, ma bande passante s'afole et je décuple ma bande passante!!!
rien de bien extraordinaire vu que je suis en pleine cambrousse... à 100k/s au mieux avec safari en mode "normal" et jusqu'à 1Mo/s verifié en mode "Time machine". ...
en vitesse de croisière, je stagne aux alentours de 300 à 400k/s et ça redescend instantanément quand TM a fini sa sauvegarde... :mouais:

aberrant ou truc connu et constaté?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Décembre 2009)

Normal.

Ta bande passante internet est limitées par les caractéristiques techniques du réseau de ton F.A.I. Time Machine et la Time Capsule c'est ton réseau à toi. En WiFi c'est du 802,11n en Ethernet du Gbit.


----------

